# One Last Clipper



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

Just heard about a "CLIPPER" on wednesday...talking 1-3 in some areas of NYC....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

good im out after 3 inches for my res and 1.5 for comms


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Just saw the same thing on Accuweather. Good thing I took two of the plows off


----------



## AClearerPath (Dec 27, 2006)

*It will snow in NJ wednesday because...*

I just moved 2000 pounds of bagged salt from the end of my driveway to my shed in the backyard to store for next year.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey cutting edge, theres a company in dumont nj with the same name as you, i think they had the same logo before they redid it.

http://cuttingedgeland.com/index.htm


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

kemmer;381470 said:


> Hey cutting edge, theres a company in dumont nj with the same name as you, i think they had the same logo before they redid it.
> 
> http://cuttingedgeland.com/index.htm


Hey kemmer, I know about the company in dumont, I have seen them around before. I really can't believe that they had the same logo as me because I designed it myself.

Jason


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i may be confused between you and them


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

kemmer;381496 said:


> ya i may be confused between you and them


I know that they have been around for a long time. I believe that they primarily work much farther south than I do. Most of my work is right over the border in Rockland County, NY but I also do some work in Saddle River, Montvale and Hillsdale.

BTW this clipper does not look good for us.

Jason


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

looks good for the coast


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*clipper*

Looks like its south of LI.....south jersey looking good....


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

If we get this clipper it will be the most snow we've seen all winter. Initial estimates are for 2-4" in Central Jersey I was kinda in spring mode, but I will take the snow one last time. It is supposed to be light and fluffy so it should be easy to push.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Clipper*

This looks like another Clipper diving way south of us....i dont ever remember this many missing LI in one season? They are saying a coating for here, oh well maybe i can try the new Echo Power Broom out on a dusting payup


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Listen guys in NJ........Dont go putting your plows on just yet. We have heard this way to many times, load our trucks and NOTHING. My plow is in the shed, all the salt is loaded on top of it and thats where it will stay. We will not get even a dusting.......


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

what a negative SOB you are mow it all. I hope we get inches and your running around like a chicken without a head trying to put it all on. You would think you would want snow since YOU had none all year. anyway goodluck Cause Im def plowing


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

MnM;381690 said:


> what a negative SOB you are mow it all. I hope we get inches and your running around like a chicken without a head trying to put it all on. You would think you would want snow since YOU had none all year. anyway goodluck Cause Im def plowing


O man it was a joke.....I just dont want to jinx it, RELAX......I hope we get it, but with this year I just dont expect it. there saying 2-4" well if we get 4" that will break the SEASON total and thats so sad


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

snow,snow,snow,snow doing the snow dance xysport xysport payup


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

get the right accounts and you would have dropped plow everytime there was a inch on the ground. ex. shopping centers, pharmacys, etc. Im guessing 2.5" of powder


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

MnM;381862 said:


> get the right accounts and you would have dropped plow everytime there was a inch on the ground. ex. shopping centers, pharmacys, etc. Im guessing 2.5" of powder


My 1 apartment complex is 1" and the other is 2" I do a small stip mall that is also 2"....


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

so what are you complaining about , you should have plowed three times then. Where in ocean county are you?


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

I was actually only out 2x's this year, and both times it was a slusshy sloppy mess. Im in Bricktown off exit 91. This is the first FLUFFY snow we have seen this year. I bought a plow and this is what happens......lol What happen to NJ gettin feet of snow like previous years


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if it keeps snowing here it will be my 3rd time out


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

how much snow did fall


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Once again they were wrong....In Brick/Lakewood it was under 2" I plowed 1 lot that had 1.4" i wish it would just warm up so I can start cutting......O well


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

That must be the same clipper that came through here last night. We got 5-7 inches of it. I can't wait till spring now.... Hope you guys get some more though


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we got a big inch in monmouth county and at 8 am they said around 3" was comin. o well hopefully the sun comes out.  payup


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

just enough to make a mess:realmad: :yow!:


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

I made money salting. Best investment I could of made this year was a salter. I only plowed 2 times....but salted like 10


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah same here. I salted the [email protected]#t out of my sites burned through and by 10AM all were black top and concrete. Plowed 3 salted 10 as well. Gotta love saltnpayup


----------

